# Losing more weight



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I've posted pics of my Lapierre scandium FDJeux team frame before - they came out crappy, so I'm holding off on new pics until my new camera comes in. 
In the meantime, I'm so excited about the latest changes I had to share--

the bike came in around 14.3 lbs BEFORE I changed out my handlebars, shifters, derailleurs, cables, cranks, chainrings and BB.

Here's an estimate from what I've weighed so far:

The iffy part:

d/a FD for sram FD- I'm going back to my d/a because I hate the sram, its heavier and offers no shifting benefits- might try a record FD I'm tuning for fun, but no weight penalty for the same d/a FD.

d/a rear for sram rear-- at the moment, 12g heavier, once the sram is tuned (waiting for parts, it will be 12g lighter!

Cables- stock d/a to jagwire racer- didnt weigh them, dont know!

NOW THE FUN STUFF:
From- To- Weight loss
SHIFTERS- d/a 421g, sram force 310g -111g
HANDLEBARS- salsa poco 241g Kestrel sl pro 184g - 57g
CRANKS-profile design 428g (inc. bolts), KCNC 412g (inc.bolts - 16g
BB- D/A 7700 (octalink) 176g, Token (isis) 146g - 30g
Chainrings- vuelta 94mm (46/30) 117g, Extralite Octaramp (50/34) 95g - 22g

Total (for now): -236g
That's about 8.4oz, so I've definitely got the bike under 14lbs. 

For those of you who ask if the price was worth it- yup- for the price I picked up the sram stuff, when I have my d/a sold off, its an even swap- no cost for weight savings. bars were about $100, cranks $70 on ebay, rings were a bit pricey at $125 for the set and the best part- the most expensive piece was the BB w/ ceramic bearings at $150- 

hey, just realized, I spent a whopping $345 for a crankset that weighs 653g total. If I skipped the ceramic bearings it would have been $295 (+4g)

There are other components I've switched out that I didnt figure in, so its probably more weight savings than I thought. Now I just need to get the bike weighed as a whole and see how it comes up.

Oh yeah- SRAM FORCE- the rear shifting is perfect- as in since I set it up and adjusted, it hasnt missed a shift. The front is requring a little adjustment, but its coming along.


----------

